# Most Stupid Zombie Gun Mod EVER!



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Most Stupid Zombie Gun Mod EVER! *:-o


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know, I hear crowbars are good for killing zombies, so they could have attached a crowbar. That being said, it it a pretty stupid attachment.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Nothing quite like slicing a hand off from the kick back! lol


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

He did say it will make the zombies stop and laugh at you, so if their laughing there not biting:lol: Okay in all seriousness, monopod? nevermind (need a smiley face slapping himself in the head).


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Stupid zombie gun mod is stupid.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*post a dumber Zombie gun mod*

I defy anyone on this forum to post a dumber Zombie gun mod then this one! :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did manage to screw up a good shot gun in just about every way possible.
Put a $2000 price tag on it and list it on the net


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, I agree with that

MOLON LABE


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

this one "more" better!


----------

